# احتاج كتاب Digital Communication j.g Proakis 4th ed



## efendi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين انا طالب ماجستير احتاج كتاب 
Digital communication j.g prokis 4th ed 

او كتاب اتصالات رقمية تحتوي على موضوع optimum receivers for AWGN channel

مع فائق الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## صالح حمود (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز : يوجد لدي هذا الكتاب باللغه الانجليزيه 

ولكن بصيغه البي بي تي ,,الحجم كبير ..........للفصل الواحد ...


----------



## Almuhammedi (19 أكتوبر 2009)

حاول مع هذا الرابط نوع pdf بحجم 25 ميغابايت.

http://208.88.227.170/get/91842476/fa33e5e2/Digital_Communications_By_John_Proakis_4th_Edition.html

أو هذا الرابط (نوع djvu) بحجم 7.8 ميغابايت
http://ifile.it/fisb6ho/10211.rar

وهنا الحلول

http://www.eknigu.org/get/E_Enginee...or.. Digital communications, 4ed(322s)_E_.pdf


----------



## ppppp (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بليز انا طالبة ماجستير بحاجة لكتابdigital signal processing واسم الكاتبproakisبليز أرجو المساعدة منكم


----------



## coco2015 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اختى الكريمة ده رابط لنفس المادة بس كاتب اخر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/62057918/4d2cafee/Digital_Signal_Processing_0123.html?s=1


اذا لم يكن هو اخبرينى


----------



## chaouki (10 مارس 2010)

email4mobile قال:


> حاول مع هذا الرابط نوع pdf بحجم 25 ميغابايت.
> 
> http://208.88.227.170/get/91842476/fa33e5e2/digital_communications_by_john_proakis_4th_edition.html
> 
> ...


 بارك الله فيك أخي لكن أين باسوورد


----------



## AKAQ (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

